# VIctoria Baths, Manchester 06/09



## Gorecki (Jun 15, 2009)

The baths opened in 1906 and consisted of 3 pools:
First class mens, second class mens and ladies.
The baths closed in 1993 & the building is now in very poor repair and yet remarkably intact with most of the stained glass and original tiling remaining.
Walking through the front doors I immediatley fell in love with the emerald green tiling.
I was in heaven and a very happy girl


----------



## swedish (Jun 15, 2009)

this wicked! reaaly nice find & some very interesting shots...nice work!


----------



## lost (Jun 15, 2009)

Looks a stunning place, really unmodernised. I want to go!


----------



## KrYptiX (Jun 15, 2009)

Didnt this place win the BBC series Restoration?


----------



## The_Revolution (Jun 15, 2009)

KrYptiX said:


> Didnt this place win the BBC series Restoration?



It's being restored now; I think (that's a National Lottery sign on the front).


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

lost said:


> Looks a stunning place, really unmodernised. I want to go!


I also want to go, this looks like a great place! Awesome find and photo's


----------



## freebird (Jun 15, 2009)

Nice one! I love that fairy stained glass window! Those changing stalls look sooo old with the curtains! Hope people weren't changing in them before it closed it would have been a pervs paradise!


----------



## littledasypus (Jun 16, 2009)

*Amazing*

That is a really neat place. Hope the restoration is sympathetic.


----------

